# Another cane



## RogerC (Feb 8, 2020)

Ambrosia Maple shaft Black and White Ebony skull with brass tip and gold leafing.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## TimR (Feb 8, 2020)

Sweet! I’ve not made a cane but that’s over the top! Nicely done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 8, 2020)

Your canes are just incredible Roger, good to see you man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 8, 2020)

dang that's sweet, i might get a limp just to use it. what kinda price do those bring, i might have to buy one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 8, 2020)

That is awesome! Fantastic carving and awesome woods.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 8, 2020)

That’s really cool! Lots of skill and work went into that, but I’d say it’s worth the effort.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 8, 2020)

Just friggen amazing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 8, 2020)

Badass!!! Beautiful work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 8, 2020)

Holy moley!!! 
awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Feb 8, 2020)

So original and well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Feb 9, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Just friggen amazing!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Feb 9, 2020)

Great work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 10, 2020)

Fantastic lines and details! Do you start with a sketch? or just go for it?...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 10, 2020)

very cool. Love the wood combo

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## RogerC (Feb 10, 2020)

vegas urban lumber said:


> dang that's sweet, i might get a limp just to use it. what kinda price do those bring, i might have to buy one


I don't sell them, it takes so long to make them price would be sky high.


----------



## RogerC (Feb 10, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Fantastic lines and details! Do you start with a sketch? or just go for it?...


Mostly a sketch but sometimes just go for it, that's the most fun but with beautiful wood I hate to waste any.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Feb 10, 2020)

RogerC said:


> I don't sell them, it takes so long to make them price would be sky high.


ok so what's the i don't want to sell it price? lol


----------



## larry C (Feb 15, 2020)

RogerC said:


> Ambrosia Maple shaft Black and White Ebony skull with brass tip and gold leafing.
> 
> View attachment 179386
> 
> ...



That is absolutly beautiful,,,,,,excellent detailm and spectacular carving! Thanks for posting


----------

